

Ask HN: Is religious behavior built into humanity? (see Rails, TDD, .Net, etc) - diminium

So do you guys think it is?
======
sidcool
First I thought 'wait, this question does not belong here!', but then I saw
what you did there.

I think you are right to a certain extent. Nothing proves this more than Agile
methodology. Most of us (including me) follow processes and adopt them without
a forethought as to if the methodology is relevant to the project at hand.

